# Front Head Rests 2011 Cruze



## Ragin Cajun (Feb 11, 2012)

There is a small button on both headrest posts where they connect to the seat itself. Just press both buttons in and slide the headrest up and out of the seat.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

My 2012 eco I cant remove my front headrest at all

Sent from my R800x using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Stuie (Dec 26, 2011)

1.  Raise the headrest to the full upward position.

 2.  Push both flush button on the head restraint guide.


 3.  Remove the head restraint by pulling up on the restraint.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I see it mentioned there is two bottons to remove the front headrests, this is not exactly true(at least on the 2012 models). There is one button & a small hole you need to press a paperclip or punch into to release the headrest. The rear headrests are different, there is two buttons, one thats visible one that is hidden a bit lower in the seat fabric(on the opposite post). 

I needed to remove the rear headrest since no one will ever be in the back seat & they were just blocking the rear visibility. I also(I don't recommend this for safety reasons) put the back smaller headrests on the front seats. Now on long drives with the passenger seat laid back I have a usable headrest, not that horrendous neck pain causing thing they put up front. Last drive we went on I had neck pain for 5 days from falling asleep for a couple hours.


----------



## ScarletFever (May 9, 2012)

Thank you spacedOut ! My back is fng killing me! I'm am 6'3". how tall are you all ?


----------

